# Pissed off....or on..



## Elliot Jansen (Jul 8, 2008)

I was reading a forum online somewhere, that this guy used his own piss in his hydro mix for trace minerals... At first glance I wanted to smack this guy through the screen...:hitchair: But then I started doing some reasearch on human urine (Wikipedia 'human urine') and the minerals contained therein, and it made the claim a little more legit I guess.. I guess it contains alot of nitrogen and some trace minerals.. but it seems like that would give you extra salt deposits and one more thing to worry about.. I know that urine is relatively sterile just after it exits the body, but it can't stay that way for long can it??.. No I haven't pissed on my seeds, but just wondering if anyone had some insight on this outrageous claim of using diluted piss as a fertilizer..


----------



## gagjababy (Jul 8, 2008)

people do use it at a dilution of 1:10 or 1:15. I haven't used it, however it does add nitogen and trace minerals...


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 8, 2008)

I've never used it indoors because of the odor. It is said to work well for poppies, too- just piss in the garden. I'd use urine outdoors- it's non-toxic and nearly sterile.


----------



## Hick (Jul 9, 2008)

...."IMHO".. human urine can/will also contain nasty wastes, residual drugs, salts, ect. Things "I" don't care to be ingesting.
  "I" won't be smoking ANY _piss_ weed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2008)

hahaha i read this from overgrow along time ago.... back when i was just startin growin outside.. but havent since as i was a total newb experimenting, now i prefer store bought nutes....


----------



## HMAN (Jul 9, 2008)

A little piss around your *outdoor* plants of any kind will at least keep the critters away from them. Most animals will steer clear of the human scent....just my 2 cents.


----------



## Elliot Jansen (Jul 9, 2008)

Man... I am having problems seeing what's been posted on threads, and even seeing the threads that  I have posted anything I can do to help this?


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ...."IMHO".. human urine can/will also contain nasty wastes, residual drugs, salts, ect. Things "I" don't care to be ingesting.
> "I" won't be smoking ANY _piss_ weed.


 

LOL...


----------



## Thorn (Jul 9, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ...."IMHO".. human urine can/will also contain nasty wastes, residual drugs, salts, ect. Things "I" don't care to be ingesting.
> "I" won't be smoking ANY _piss_ weed.



Whereas other people are much more open minded.

Hey I use fish, blood and bone but don't mean i wanna eat that. As long as you flush the plants before harvest why should it matter what you use?

I've known for a while urine is a good addition, as well as Dog poo - that is very high in 'K' of the NPK


----------



## Thorn (Jul 9, 2008)

HMAN said:
			
		

> A little piss around your *outdoor* plants of any kind will at least keep the critters away from them. Most animals will steer clear of the human scent....just my 2 cents.



Sorry to ruin your parade but that only mens urine - doesn't work for us ladies   Saw that on one of Bear Grylls shows. He peed all round his camp for the night to keep out deer, crawlies and hyenas (sp?). But said that if your a lady it wouldn't work. There's a lack of something in the urine us girls don't have. Not sure if this would adjust the effectiveness of male or female urine as a nutrient supplement though.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 10, 2008)

Have Done!


----------



## growdammit (Jul 13, 2008)

I think with all the sophisticated nutes on the market today urinating into your grow bucket would be necessary only if your grow room is so hard to get in or out of that it is a last resort!  I do agree with the outdoor pee to discourage animals from crawling about... but would not insult my own crop by giving them a bladder full directly on them!  However, this was an interesting post.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 15, 2008)

i actually know an old hippie that pisses on his plants.he lives in a trailor in the middle of his 10 acre property and usually stays out there the whole summer and goes to stay with my brothers dad in the winter.dude just sits around and drinks jim beam and smokes chrons.i went out to his property once because he said he had a monster plant to show me.i got out there and its just this massive plant.he had lsted all the branches,i'd say at least the size of the regenerated snow white plant puffin had.he said hes always pissed on his plants,since the late 60s when his buddy came over to his property and told him it was good for growth.he said he didnt piss on them when they were flowering,bud he did when they were in veg.i dont know though,he nor anybody else is gonna convince me to use piss as an additive.thats why they make superthrive and other additives like it.ill use human urine as a detourant from deer and other rodents,but i wont feed my babies it. -peace


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 15, 2008)

if i piss in my yard the grass dies.. thats enough for me to keep it away from my girls.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 15, 2008)

Ya but would females urine work better or males urine?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 15, 2008)

i think what is being said is females urine won't work to keep animals away, only males urine will work for that.. the NPK value would depend on what the person supplyin the urine had been eating.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 15, 2008)

Elliot Jansen said:
			
		

> Man... I am having problems seeing what's been posted on threads, and even seeing the threads that I have posted anything I can do to help this?


have you been smoking peeweed? that could blur your vision


----------



## Ettesun (Jul 15, 2008)

:rofl:
Excuse me while I use the 'garden.'  :rofl:
eace:               This thread is hilarious!


----------



## akirahz (Jul 16, 2008)

Hahahaha, we'll we just need a volunteer to finally put this myth to a short and stout rest, so someone on here needs to start a grow, or someone who is vegging already, and toss down some yellow liquid, do it during budding too, now you dont have to smoke it, but at least give it too a friend ta smoke, but make sure you tell em its a new strain called urinmynation


----------



## KAMSAI (Jul 16, 2008)

forget all that man, if it comes out of me...its not healty....let alone for my little girls, that method came from the ghetto, yes i can say that cause ive had people approach me with "dude have you heard girl piss is good for marijuana since they cleanse thier systems once a month and the intake of vitamins benefits the plants" sooo hmmmm....gtfo i say, if i caught my girl give a mist of piss to my crop shes gone case close, so yeah ive heard this but i rather not pinch a pennie when it comes to the benefit factor of my self as in my medicine, and the time ive spent on my gardens, and aero misting piss wouldnt be a good idea either :/...


----------



## growdammit (Jul 16, 2008)

Old Stoners Dictionary says:

aero-piss-onics, noun,

To have a very fine mist of female urine coating the tender roots of a plant I will later use for my own consumption!

Oh, this thread gets better everyday!


----------



## tcooper1 (Jul 16, 2008)

eeeeeewwwwwwww......I know it keeps critters away but in your water that your plants drink.....eeeewwwwww

have a great day and stay safe


----------



## Thorn (Jul 16, 2008)

you know i really am surprised at how many narrow minded people there are on here..no digs at anyone inparticular. Just i don't know why you people don't read about it first instead of just going "ewww thats disgusting" like a 5 year old girl!

Even if you don't wanna use it for nitrogen on your ladies, then (fellas) your pee will help you keep away them pests if you wanna grow outdoors.

I don't even know why i'm still trying to help people on this thread, no one ever seems to listen. Although thanks to all for thanking my useful posts


----------



## Hick (Jul 16, 2008)

You're right thorn. It is perfectly acceptable in many places, even recommended on some of the sites that "I did" check. 
  Dilluted at 10/1 to 15/1 I think, it is a source of high nitrogen. 
  I'm sorry, "I" just don't want it on "my" garden.


----------



## Elven (Jul 18, 2008)

growdammit said:
			
		

> I think with all the sophisticated nutes on the market today urinating into your grow bucket would be necessary only if your grow room is so hard to get in or out of that it is a last resort!  I do agree with the outdoor pee to discourage animals from crawling about... but would not insult my own crop by giving them a bladder full directly on them!  However, this was an interesting post.


While I am a n00b at growing anything more than fuzz on old food. When you look at the current trends the old way seems to be the new way. pesticides are out and organic is in. Not saying its right one way or the other, but open minds make for better trips. Just trying to keep up the interesting post


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 21, 2008)

I wouldnt tee tee in my res... Not cause Im closed minded, but because all it would be is recycled beer! hehe


----------

